# New FNP-9 ordered



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I've been spending more time at the range lately thanks to my new Kimber 1911. That thing is soooo sweet but I had to face the fact that .45 ammo is not cheap and getting harder and harder to find bulk. Now that I'm hooked I needed something that didn't hit my wallet so hard every time at the range. A 9mm is what I decided to get and after some research the FNP-9 seemed like the best choice. I wanted the all black, DA/SA, 16rd model. I have a stocking FN dealer about 30 miles from the house, so Saturday I drove over to see what he had. He only had a bi-tone in 9mm and told me that the distributor was out and he didn't know when he would receive more. 

After searching the internet for a couple of days, finding a good price, buying and then only to find out they didn't really have stock.....twice. I finally found one. Hopefully I'll have it before Christmas :mrgreen:


----------



## mitch03z (Jul 29, 2008)

cruz, have you checked any near by bass pro shops?


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

mitch03z said:


> cruz, have you checked any near by bass pro shops?


No I didn't check with Bass Pro, not really one close enough to consider driving to even if they did have one. I don't think they could have beat the price anyway.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Hope you like yours as much as I have mine. Have both FNP9 and discontinued(in US) FNP9M compact version. Not quite as accurate (for me) as a good 1911 but still pretty good (might just be that I can shoot better 8 shot groups than 16-17shot groups?). Over 5000rds between the two without first jam. :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl. The FNP is a nice pistol. Enjoy!


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Shipped yesterday..........maybe I'll have it before Christmas :watching:


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I had been tracking the package and had arrived in town yesterday morning about midnight, so I figured it would be out for delivery. Got off work at 1 and stopped by the shop and their mail had already ran and no package for me :smt022. Came home with plans to pick it up on Friday. About 3:30 yesterday afternoon the shop called and it had arrived :smt041.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U da man!

Make sure to check out www.fnforum.net for more FNP info.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> U da man!
> 
> Make sure to check out www.fnforum.net for more FNP info.


Thanks....I would like to know where I can get a FN hat. I saw one in a photo on another post and would like to get one.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have 1 - but FN sponsored our forum. RIght now, you'll have to check ebay. We're working on getting some items to sell on the site, but not sure when thatw ill be. 

Many people have gotten them from FN events or from vendors.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

First range time today for the FNP9. Seems to be very accurate and puts out some nice groups. Have had the slide locked back for a couple of days as well as working it manually several times to help with the spring that Shipwreck mentioned. Using Blazer Brass 115gr FMJ I had no issues. Really like the feel of the trigger in SA, only fired DA once but need to use DA more to get a better feel for it in case I ever carry it. Overall first impression is the FNP9 is a well balanced good shooter.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

:smt1099:smt1099:smt1099:smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The more I hear about those FNP 9's the more I want one. I have a Browning Pro-40 and really like it. I really don't need another 9mm being I have two pretty good ones but I have come to terms with my addiction and just don't attempt to justify new purchases anymore:smt083:anim_lol:


----------



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

Have an FNP-9 and .45c. Great shooters accurate as all get out, but still have not figured why the manual states to not use any gun oil containing PTFE aka Teflon. Like is in Rem-Oil or most of the gun oils on the market.

I asked there gun guru he couldn't give me an answer.

Check CDNNInvestments.com for your next purchase you'll want the .45.

Also Galco makes a good leather holster for them, instead of the nylon one size fits all.


----------



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

DevilsJohnson said:


> The more I hear about those FNP 9's the more I want one. I have a Browning Pro-40 and really like it. I really don't need another 9mm being I have two pretty good ones but I have come to terms with my addiction and just don't attempt to justify new purchases anymore:smt083:anim_lol:


I only want one more a Glock 22 so I can swap and have 3 calibers. .40-.357sig & 9mm conversion.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The wife tells me I have a sickness. After thinking about it and looking at what I have in the save I'm pretty sure she is right. 14 pistols, 7 rifles, and 3 shot guns and I have no intention of stopping. I will be at the range or in a gun store getting ammo or something and I'll see something that gives me that lovin' feeling and I'll have to have it.

I have a P229 Sig Sauer that is a .40 that I really want to get the 357 Sig barrel for too. I'd think about 9mm bbl too but have a P226 in 9mm.

I am powerless over gun buying and my live has become unmanageable:smt083:smt082:anim_lol:


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> The wife tells me I have a sickness. After thinking about it and looking at what I have in the save I'm pretty sure she is right. 14 pistols, 7 rifles, and 3 shot guns and I have no intention of stopping. I will be at the range or in a gun store getting ammo or something and I'll see something that gives me that lovin' feeling and I'll have to have it.
> 
> I have a P229 Sig Sauer that is a .40 that I really want to get the 357 Sig barrel for too. I'd think about 9mm bbl too but have a P226 in 9mm.
> 
> I am powerless over gun buying and my live has become unmanageable:smt083:smt082:anim_lol:


I hear ya. I have a bit of obessive/compulsive behavior and can't seem to get into a hobby without going overboard. It was golf for a while, then mountain biking (which I still love) and now it's guns and shooting. It seems I'm never satisfied with the equipment I have and I'm always looking for something new.

Is it a sickness? No one will ever know, but it sure is DAMN fun :twisted:


----------



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

DevilsJohnson said:


> The wife tells me I have a sickness. After thinking about it and looking at what I have in the save I'm pretty sure she is right. 14 pistols, 7 rifles, and 3 shot guns and I have no intention of stopping. I will be at the range or in a gun store getting ammo or something and I'll see something that gives me that lovin' feeling and I'll have to have it.
> 
> I have a P229 Sig Sauer that is a .40 that I really want to get the 357 Sig barrel for too. I'd think about 9mm bbl too but have a P226 in 9mm.
> 
> I am powerless over gun buying and my live has become unmanageable:smt083:smt082:anim_lol:


My wife thought the same thing until her Mother was robbed here in a mall parking lot. Then our neighborhood started to resemble da'hood our property value went from 200K to 85K by the neighbors a 1/2 mile away. Hispanics and crackheads have taken to squatting in several very nice expensive homes, that the owners put on the market ad moved. We are planning on moving back north as soon as my medical issues clear. No jobs, high taxes and lots of scumbags have made her see the light. We now have weapons hidden throughout the house in addition to our CCW pieces. Check the crime stats in your zip code & tell her it's self protection 
not and obsession.


----------



## El Patron (Jun 23, 2009)

*for cruzthepug*

I really don't much care for the DA trigger pull compared to the SA trigger pull, but when I am shooting IDPA, I have Never noticed the trigger pull. And I am sure if I HAD to use the weapon, I wouldn't care.


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

Did you ever consider the 22lr conversion from the Kimber? 

Anyways, its always nice to add another gun to the collection.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I picked up a FNP-45 to keep the 9 company :mrgreen:


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1

I've heard good things about your new gun.

I hope you enjoy yours.

I haven't shot one yet, but I will. :smt033

:smt1099


----------



## righttoown (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice looking FN I have been looking those myself.


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

I originally narrowed my choices down to a S&W M&P or FNP. I opted for the S&W. After reading the posts, I think it is time to add to the family and an FNP 9mm looks good!


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

zetti1 said:


> I originally narrowed my choices down to a S&W M&P or FNP. I opted for the S&W. After reading the posts, I think it is time to add to the family and an FNP 9mm looks good!


I may have to get another FNP9, the last few trips to the range my wife had hogged mine. Yesterday we had a club meeting that lasted about and hour and during the meeting she did some shooting. My 9mm ammo can had about 200 rnds in it and it was empty when the meeting was over :smt071 I just finished building her a black and FDE AR-15 so I think the FNP9 in black and tan would go nice together.


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

you should get the new FNX. They are going to replace the FNP!


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

kcdano said:


> you should get the new FNX. They are going to replace the FNP!


If they make one in FDE I might :smt033


----------

